# Shoulda hunted deer... LOL!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Gave it heck on my own the last 2 mornings. Yesterday I had gobbling back behind me in a hollow and off to the South first thing but then it got quiet and no luck but I had 4 does come within close bow range with me just sitting there leaning against a tree. Check out the videos. Then today, I moved further back in the hollow, only to hear a gobbler go off back closer to where I'd been Saturday morning so I hustled to relocate to where I thought he might fly down but then he flew down into the field I was in Saturday & when I got to where I could see him, he was strutting right where I'd been... and had a hen... nothing doing and when I tried to stalk in/around, I ran right into another hen... coulda blasted the crap outta her at 5 yards before she bolted & spooked the gobbler... Then I spotted 2 birds way off in another field, did a big end around, crawled up behind some hay bales and when I eased up between 2 bales the birds were right there 25 yards out but they were both hens... Here's 3 short videos:


































See the doe's nose & ear? She was about 6 feet from me & never spooked! The camera strap was hung up in one of my turkey vest straps & I didn't get a better angle on the shot. She's on the right edge of this picture!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like you had a great couple days in the woods. I don't turkey hunt, but my dad does. He told me it was nice to be back out in the woods again. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, it was a blast just getting out there! 



Fishstix said:


> Looks like you had a great couple days in the woods. I don't turkey hunt, but my dad does. He told me it was nice to be back out in the woods again. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Couple years back I turkey hunting with my brother-in-law and he had some doe going nuts with his clucking. She came just about nose to nose with him trying to figure out what she was hearing. He could have reached out and smacked her in the side of the head. When she did finally spook she jumped over his shoulder and over the fence line he was leaning on. I darn near crapped myself laughing and we couldn't recover and keep hunting that morning.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw over 20 deer by 11:00 am yesterday. But the best part was out of those 20, 8 of them were bucks. Not much antler on them yet , but enough to know that some of the good ones made it through last season.


----------

